# I'm in shock



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I went to feed my buddies last night and I couldn't find my A. Compressicep any where. I turned and looked down and off to the side on the floor ...there he was, completely dry. I am totally shocked. My lid is never open and its a glass top with a closed back except cut outs around heater cord and filter hoses. He's not even the "jumper" type. The only thing I can think of is the last time I fed them, for some reason there was alot of action at the top and I actually got wet, but I didn't see anyone jump. The room is fairly dark but I thought I would have heard him flopping about. I just can't believe it. He is the fish I have had the longest since my move to another province (2 years). I have never seen another one around here for sale or I would have gotten him a mate. I have also never had a fish jump out of a tank, I thought that was more of a SA/CA fish issue. I am just totally bummed but still shocked.   
Karen


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

:x  sorry for your loss. That is indeed wierd!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Bad news, sorry to hear it.  
That would be very hard to take.









Alicem


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

That sucks mate. :x

I have had the same female Elongatus jump out twice. Both times i managed to rescue her somehow, she was 90% dry, gasping for water.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I've been over it a hundred times searched the tank top and still have no idea other than feeding frenzie theory. I guess I just make it, like everything else, a learning experience.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, chalk it up as a bad experience and don't beat yourself up over it. It was just one of those freek things that can happen. Sorry about your loss.


----------

